# 2.5ers attending H2o!!!



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so, just to know.. who's going?? please post pics of faces + cars...!

hopefully we can meet there!

i'll start.
car:









me (this is the best i could get... i usually TAKE pics!):


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

i'll be there...i'll post a pic up tomorrow when i take good one


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

can't make it . dang it


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> so, just to know.. who's going?? please post pics of faces + cars...!
> 
> hopefully we can meet there!
> 
> ...


 those wheels are sexy on your car man. nicest jetta i've ever seen :beer::beer:


----------



## Blkbunneh08 (Aug 24, 2010)

im goin cant wait. ill have pics up sometime by this weekend


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

both 2.5L.... both owners.....


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> both 2.5L.... both owners.....


is that the famed 8200rpm bunneh


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

Ill be there :thumbup:


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

turtles said:


> is that the famed *7200rpm* bunneh


Corrected it


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

eatrach said:


> can't make it . dang it


X2 

Can't make it this year. And by next year I'll prob be dubless.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Man... I can't make it either. My 2.5 is broke


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

GrkPranksta69 said:


> Corrected it


could have sworn i read 8200 somewhere around here... oh well you live and you learn :thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

If I can get the following Monday off, I'm going. 

Car: 









Me:


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

Teemsleep what front lip is that?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Votex. I textured it.... going for that mk2 look.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

I'll be there fosho!!










Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

TeamZleep said:


> Votex. I textured it.... going for that mk2 look.



I may have to do the same  it looks amazing


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bump...

we need moar!


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

I'll be there with this


----------



## ehWudupdoc (Nov 9, 2007)

*This will be there*


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

Ill be there 
with my stockish red 2.5 jetta 
Only mod, smoked side markers lol 

If anyone has any cheap parts for sale, id take a look!


----------



## supermario90 (May 8, 2009)

*I'll be there..*

not sure how to upload pic any help??


----------



## Blkbunneh08 (Aug 24, 2010)

good question i have no idea either lol


----------



## ehWudupdoc (Nov 9, 2007)

you have to have it on a picture website like flickr or picasa and copy the url from there onto here


----------



## supermario90 (May 8, 2009)

*figured it out...gotta get rid of da gli in da grille but its a 2.5....*


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

keep em comming! we are 1 week away!


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll be there again this year


----------



## 2.5Jetta08 (Oct 2, 2009)

*My Jetta*

2008 Jetta 2.5. AWE Full Cat back exhaust. USP Test pipe, Carb. CAI, Sportline springs, Short shifter.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## 2.5Jetta08 (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice. Ill take more recent when i clean my car ha. Id take a run at you. Ha.


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

i'll be there. can't wait


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

JAK-RBT said:


> I'll be there again this year


 are these the factory HID projectors or are these the look a likes?


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

pennsydubbin said:


> are these the factory HID projectors or are these the look a likes?


 they're the oem factory ones


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

20rabbit08 said:


> i'll be there. can't wait


 holy hell that looks dope


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

20rabbit08 said:


> i'll be there. can't wait


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

